# Problem with rt2800USB Driver

## BHReach

Ralink Technology, Corp. RT3072 Wireless Adapter uses rt2800USB Driver.

I tried 2 different brands with that chipset and get the same problem

Sample from /var/log/messages:

```
Nov 17 18:48:35 localhost kernel: ieee80211 phy4: rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 9 in queue 2

Nov 17 18:48:35 localhost kernel: ieee80211 phy4: rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 10 in queue 2

Nov 17 18:48:35 localhost kernel: ieee80211 phy4: rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 2, dropping

Nov 17 18:48:35 localhost kernel: ieee80211 phy4: rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 2, dropping

Nov 17 18:48:35 localhost kernel: ieee80211 phy4: rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 2, dropping

Nov 17 18:48:35 localhost kernel: ieee80211 phy4: rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 2, dropping

Nov 17 18:48:35 localhost kernel: ieee80211 phy4: rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 2, dropping

Nov 17 18:48:35 localhost kernel: ieee80211 phy4: rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Data pending for entry 5 in queue 2

Nov 17 18:48:35 localhost kernel: ieee80211 phy4: rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Data pending for entry 5 in queue 2
```

It appears to be this bug:

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62781

Using kernel 3.10.7-gentoo-r1

How can I tell which kernel(s) has the patch for that bug included?

----------

## Logicien

I would use the latest version available in Portage or at kernel.org. I just read the file

```
/usr/src/linux-3.10.17-gentoo/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2800usb.c
```

It contain some keywords of the patch mention at bugzilla. It look like have been integrated in the kernel tree. I am curious to see if it will resolv your problem. I have a rt2800pci module compatible wireless card. I do not see any tx warnings in dmesg from 3.11-1-amd64 Debian kernel. This can mean nothing because network wireless cards on PCI ports are different than the ones on USB ports like you. They have at least the better reputation of being more stable.

----------

## BHReach

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> I would use the latest version available in Portage or at kernel.org. I just read the file
> 
> ```
> /usr/src/linux-3.10.17-gentoo/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2800usb.c
> ```
> ...

 

I tried the 3.10.17 kernel and the problem is still there. I looked at the source and the patch has not been applied. I looked at the source on kernel.org for 3.11.8 (latest stable) and 3.12 (mainline), the patch has not been applied to either. If you study the patch, it increases the time out before reading the TX_STA_FIFO register in 2 placed by a factor of 4. I should be able to change those 2 numbers manually and recompile the module, if a non programmer like me can figure that out, otherwise I will recompile the kernel.

----------

## BHReach

The patch doesn't solve the problem. I am still getting the same warnings albeit slightly fewer than before.

That is probably why they are not applying the patch to the kernel.

----------

## Martux

The problem is still there, even in the 3.12 kernel  :Sad:  Worst thing is, that it massively slows down the internet connection speed due to the permanent dropouts. So far this has been a piece of garbage!

----------

## BHReach

I have quite a few RT3072 Realtek based USB adapters. Until recently, they have been fantastic. They pickup weak signals, lock on, don't loose the connection and give excellent through put. All my machines run 24/7 with typical uptimes measured in months.

I have them running on a box with 3.6.11-gentoo kernel, no problem and a box running an older 3.2-sabayon kernel (Sabayon is a Gentoo derivative), no problem. I am very pleased with these devices, they never drop the connection to the AP and give excellent through put.

I also have them running on 2 machines with the 3.10.7-gentoo-r1 kernel, I get massive number of lines in /var/log/messages on both machines. On one machine it does not seem to affect stability or through put, this machine uses the new Predictable Network Interface Names feature.

On the other machine, I loose the network occasionally. I started with the new Predictable Network Interface Names feature and would loose the connection several times a day. I switched back to the old naming convention and the connection usually will not drop out more than once a day and can be stable for several days sometimes.

I found this bug: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62781

It seems to be the problem I am having but the patch does not solve the problem. The patch has not been applied to any kernel AFAICT. I upgraded the kernel, on the box that drops the network connection, to 3.10.17-gentoo, it did not fix the problem. I manually applied the patch posted in the bug and it did not solve the problem (it may have reduced the number of entries in the message log but there is still a massive number and it did not solve the network drop out problem).

The cause of the network drop is that the adapter is not being assigned an IP address. With all the warnings and timeouts, the adapter must get reset but for some reason, it has no IP address. The IP address is manually assigned (config_wlan0="192.168.1.50/24" in /etc/conf.d/net). If you run iwconfig it looks normal, i.e., the adapter is connected to the AP but ifconfig or ip addr show reveals it has no IP address. If I restart the adapter manually (/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart), the IP address gets assigned and the network starts working again.

The driver has not been revised is a couple of years so it seems clear some changes in the recent kernels are causing this problem.

I would like to get this problem resolved because these adapters worked extremely well until recently.

----------

## BHReach

There has been an update to the rt2800 driver for kernel 3.12.3. I have that kernel running for 10-1/2 hours and there are dramatically fewer warnings in dmesg and no network dropouts yet.

I will have to run it for several days to see if the problem has been fixed.

----------

## dan1d

I've been lurking on here the past few days looking for updates. I am running Ubuntu 13.10 with the 3.11 kernel, and have similar symptoms with a rt3072usb adapter. I tried to run kernel 3.12.3, but still had very slow connection speeds and dmesg warnings/errors.

BHReach, can you confirm that your connection speed is nominal, and that your log warnings have diminished?

This thread seems to indicate the problem may be with the USB drivers or something:

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62781

Thanks, all!

-Dan

----------

## BHReach

 *dan1d wrote:*   

> BHReach, can you confirm that your connection speed is nominal, and that your log warnings have diminished?
> 
> This thread seems to indicate the problem may be with the USB drivers or something:
> 
> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62781

 

Running 78 hours, no network dropouts. 50GB of through put (Tx+Rx)

Messages are reduced (I can confirm that) because the patch increased the time out before warnings are issued.

The patch also referred to something about tuning which I did not understand.

I am getting normal performance, I never got any slow down.

Are you using the kernel from kernel.org or an Ubuntu modified kernel?

----------

